# Impedancia transformador de microondas



## leonardolopezg (Feb 9, 2016)

Saludos, tengo en casa un microondas con el transformador gal-700u-2, el caso o la duda es la resistencia ohmica en el pimario, me da un valor de 0.68Ω, y al conectarlo se lleva el fusible del equipo, las duda es si ese es el valor, pues ya compare con otro microondas identico y tienen los mismos valores, todo lo demas funciona perfectamente cuando desconecto el trafo.

Aunque el equipo tenia un fusible de 5A y estuvo trabajando con ese hasta que hace unos dias despues de terminar de hornear se apagó (se quemo el fusible), el que lleva es de 15A, al revisarlo, me surgió la duda de la resistencia del trafo...

Ya busque en san google pero no aparece, aparece el transformador pero no los detalles de las impedancias...

agradesco de antemano cualquier respuesta


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2016)

1) Puede que tenga un cortocircuito sobre el secundario, por ejemplo un diodo en corto
2) Puede que tenga una espira haciendo cortocircuito, posiblemente en el secundario.

Lo que mides con tu multímetro es "Resistencia" de primario, no "Impedancia"


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 9, 2016)

Aquí hay una página donde se muestra el método de medición, así como las resistencias características.

http://amytronics.com/medir-transformador-de-horno-de-microondas/

Allí dice que en el primario puede haber entre 0 y 3 Ω

*Pero* habría que ver si esa resistencia es la que corresponde con tu tipo y modelo de transformador.

Al leer este post, y fuí a medir 6 de los 8 trafos que tengo, y las medidas eran, 2,3 , 2,6 ,  2,7 y hasta 3,2Ω.

Por lo que esa resistencia del tuyo, me parece *"demasiado baja"*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 9, 2016)

Buenas.
A mí me pasó lo mismo, compré el transformador y fué tirar 10000 pts (+- 60€) a lo tonto .
Pagué la inexperiencia  , fué hace muchos años cuando empezaba.

En mi caso, después de "tantear" a varios técnicos, descubrí un pequeñísisimo arañazo en la chapa, justo encima del magnetrón. 
Para probar lo tapé con celofan y probé . Como funcionaba bién lo pinté con laca de uñas transparente y ahí quedó funcionano muchos años. 
Puede ser o no.

Edito: El mío (sí lo tengo desde hace mas de 20 años) mide 2,2 Ohms.

Saludos.


----------



## leonardolopezg (Feb 9, 2016)

Ya se que es resistencia los que se mide con el metro, pero fue un tecnicismo... ciertamente me parece demasiado baja la resistencia, pero tengo algunas dudas... ¿por qué sin energía, un daño en el secundario afectaría las mediciones en el primario..? 

Según el documento citado por *Pinchavalvulas* el valor puede estar entre 0 y 3, me surge otra duda, si la resistencia es baja y teoricamente, alimentado con 110v exigiria 366A. Ahora ,ya que es un  bobinado, ¿la corriente se debe ver limitada por la demanda? o  ¿en vacio exigirá ese consumo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2016)

leonardolopezg dijo:


> Ya se que es resistencia los que se mide con el metro, pero fue un tecnicismo... ciertamente me parece demasiado baja la resistencia, pero tengo algunas dudas... ¿por qué sin energía, un daño en el secundario afectaría las mediciones en el primario..?


No afecta las mediciones, pero si afecta cuando le aplicas tensión


> Según el documento citado por *Pinchavalvulas* el valor puede estar entre 0 y 3, me surge otra duda, si la resistencia es baja y teoricamente, _*alimentado con 110v exigiria 366A.*_ Ahora ,ya que es un  bobinado, ¿la corriente se debe ver limitada por la demanda? o  ¿en vacio exigirá ese consumo?


Eso sería si lo alimentas con corriente continua.  y tampoco serian 366A sino *36,6A*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2016)

Desconectá los bobinados de filamento y de alta y volvé a probarlo con corriente y fusible


----------



## leonardolopezg (Feb 9, 2016)

Lo de los 366 fue un estimado con una resistencia de 0.34Ω!, en mi caso los dos microondas dieron un valor de 0.68Ω para unos 187A



Fogonazo dijo:


> No afecta las mediciones, pero si afecta cuando le aplicas tensión



Realize la pregunta esta por los comentarios anteriores de que quiza el motivo de la resistencia baja se debiera fallos en el secundario, el diodo 

No obstante ubicare un breaker en lugar del fusible para las proximas pruebas a ver que pasa... desconectare los cables del secundario y comprobare ademas el diodo que está puesto a masa con el chasis


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2016)

¿ Conoces la ley de Ohm aplicada para corriente alterna ?

Si tienes

1) Un cortocircuito sobre el secundario del transformador (Diodo)
2) Un capacitor en corto sobre el rectificador del secundario.
3) Una espira en corto en primario o secundario

*NO* lo puedes detectar midiendo la resistencia del primario.

Medir la resistencia del primario, si la hay, solo te garantiza que el bobinado *NO* se encuentre abierto.
NO te da indicio alguno sobre el correcto funcionamiento del transformador.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 9, 2016)

leonardolopezg dijo:


> Lo de los 366 fue un estimado con una resistencia de 0.34Ω!, en mi caso los dos microondas dieron un valor de 0.68Ω para unos 187A
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola, respecto al cálculo que haces de la corriente en función de la resistencia del primario. La verdad que NO es así.
No estás considerando la impedancia del bobinado, en ese caso debe conocerse el valor inductivo de dicho bobinado, y realizar los cálculos, teniendo en  cuenta la resistencia del mismo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 9, 2016)

Buenas.



leonardolopezg dijo:


> Ya se que es resistencia los que se mide con el metro, pero fue un tecnicismo... ciertamente me parece demasiado baja la resistencia, pero tengo algunas dudas... ¿por qué sin energía, un daño en el secundario afectaría las mediciones en el primario..?
> 
> Yo en ningún momento he leido que alguien diga, que por problemas a partir del secundario, te varíen las mediciones (resistencia-impedancia) del primario.
> 
> Según el documento citado por *Pinchavalvulas* el valor puede estar entre 0 y 3, me surge otra duda, si la resistencia es baja y teoricamente, alimentado con 110v exigiria 366A. Ahora ,ya que es un  bobinado, ¿la corriente se debe ver limitada por la demanda? o  ¿en vacio exigirá ese consumo?



El aporte de el acceso directo al documento es de *yosimiro. *A cada cual lo suyo.

Cuando, a la hora de reparar, nos liamos a darle vuetas y hacer mil formulas y elucubraciones para saber que función desempeña y como la desempeña el  primer componente del circuito, sin tener en cuenta lo que viene después, se nos eterniza la reparación. Eso lo podemos estudiar después, que nunca viene mal.

Claro que si hay un problema en el secundario se ve afectado el primario. En el 80% de las veces cuando salta el fusible es por problemas en el sacundario ( hablando de fuentes con transformador).
Ante excesivo consumo del secundario mas demanda del pimario y adios fusible.

Si comparando con otro aparato, de las mismas caraterísticas y funcionando, las medidas son iguales yo daría estas por buenas y seguiría la indicaciones de desconectar las cargas (sobre todo filamento del magnetron) y probaría.

Saludos.      

Edito: Has sido mas rapido que yo escribiendo y veo que has llegado a la conclusión que quería contemplaras.
comenta avances.
Saludos.


----------



## leonardolopezg (Feb 9, 2016)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> No estás considerando la impedancia del bobinado, en ese caso debe conocerse el valor inductivo de dicho bobinado, y realizar los cálculos, teniendo en  cuenta la resistencia del mismo.



A eso es lo que me refiero, le estamos dando vueltas al asunto y todos decimos lo mismo desde diferentes puntos de vista, mi duda inicial es que si el valor de 0.68Ω en el primario es posible... 



Fogonazo dijo:


> www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/probar-transformador-9998/
> Que una bobina de una resistencia muy baja (0,1 Ohms o menos) NO significa que este en cortocircuito.
> Para tener una idea:
> Un transformador "Chico" primario 220VCA secundario 12 0 12 VCA de 300mA tiene una resistencia en el primario de 650Ohms y 0,00631Ohms entre cada uno de los secundarios y "0" a mayor potencia del transformador menor resistencia de las bobinas.




Lo cual es lo que he estado diciendo todo el tiempo, solo me queda dar gracias a sus aportes, ahora tengo nuevos puntos de vista con respecto al tema:
1- Ya se que puede variar desde ≈ 0 a 3Ω
2- Es posible que haya algun problema en el secundario, lo que conyevaría a alta demanda de corriente en el primario, segun el problema
3- Debo revisar con detalle el diodo de potencia asociado al magnetrón

Ya es tarde y aun estoy trabajando, pero en cuanto realize las pruebas, comento los resultados...


----------



## opamp (Feb 9, 2016)

Me parece que tu red es de 110Vac, y los valores de ohmiaje que te indican es para 220Vac, en tu caso tienes aproximadamente la mitad de espiras y el doble de calibre , si tomamos la medida de yosimiro de 2.8 Ohm, tú tendrías aproximadamente 2.8 /4 : 0.7 Ohm en el primario, es un cálculo muy burdo , pero no creo que esté tan alejado de la realidad.


----------



## leonardolopezg (Feb 10, 2016)

La red es de 110V, y segun una pagina el trafo es de 110V:

_GAL-700U-2 POWER SUPPLY CLASS 220 MICROWAVE TRANSFORMER 120V_


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2016)

¿ Ya lo probaste con los secundarios desconectados y conectado a un "breaker" ? 



> Oí en el noticiero que les iban a liberar el Internet


----------



## leonardolopezg (Feb 10, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Ya lo probaste con los secundarios desconectados y conectado a un "breaker" ?



Ayer llegue tarde a la casa y no pudo ser, espero hoy salir de las pruebas con buenos resultados...



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Oí en el noticiero que les iban a liberar el Internet



"Liberar" no es la palabra que yo usaría, se está trabajando para que en un futuro cercano, llegue a los hogares... mas bien diría que: nos va a "acercar" el intenet


----------



## leonardolopezg (Feb 11, 2016)

Saludos, realizé una serie de pruebas primero y luego la revision de defectos 

Las pruebas:

1 - Funcionamiento del equipo con el secundario del transformador desconectado y breacker de 16A como fusible por 5 seg: funcionó 

2- Funcionamiento del equipo con el secundario conectado al magnetron y demás (breacker 16A como fusible) 5seg: funcionó 

3 - Reemplazo del breacker por fusible de 5A: se llevó el fusible 

4 - Reemplazo del breacker por fusible de 15A: se llevó el fusible 

tras las pruebas procedí a la revisión y encontré lo siguiente:

1 - El diodo alto voltaje en corto: en los dos sentidos da continuidad. 0.123 V de caida y 

2 - El filtro o condesador (lo descargué) no dio ninguna medición cuando le comprobé la capacidad (tampoco chispeó al descargarlo) y al medir la resistencia que dice tener en paralelo me dió 1.31Ω

Las conclusiones preliminares son que los dos ultimos componentes son los que están averiados... y me surgen como dudas: ¿porque funciona con el disyuntor aun con los problemas del diodo y condensador? y ¿que funcion tienen estos?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2016)

Será que el termomagnético es mas "Lento" que el fusible.

Solo te faltaría probar con fusible de 5A y sin nada conectado al secundario.
Si el fusible *no* se quema, reemplaza *ambos* diodos y el capacitor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2016)

O el termomagnético-breaker está roto . . .


----------



## leonardolopezg (Feb 11, 2016)

Ok hare la prueba del fusible de 5A desconectando el secundario del resto de los elementos, y el breacker está probado... aun me queda la duda del diodo al chasis... y ¿porque calienta aun con los dos elementos posiblemente dañados?


----------



## leonardolopezg (Feb 19, 2016)

Ya probé con el fusible y la salida del transformador desconectado... y trabajo perfecto, ahora estoy en el proceso de conseguir el diodo y el filtro para cambiarlos.... Gracias por los consejos....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2016)

El díodo lo probás en serie con 9 V y un led , en un sentido debe encender y en el contrario no.

El capacitor-condensador se prueba en serie conectado a la línea con una lamparita-foquito de heladera-refrigerador de 15 Watts , debe encender un 50 %

Saludos !


----------



## leonardolopezg (Feb 22, 2016)

Hare la prueba pero sin esperanzas, pues como dije antes medí el diodo con el multimetro y condujo en los dos sentidos, y el capacitor me dio abierto y con baja resistencia interna...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 22, 2016)

leonardolopezg dijo:


> Hare la prueba pero sin esperanzas, pues como dije antes medí el diodo con el multimetro y condujo en los dos sentidos, y el capacitor me dio abierto y con baja resistencia interna...


Hola a todos , caro Don lenardolopez puede ya canbiar los dos sin dudas  
Seguramente tu horno anda de premera al 100% 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## andresmillan01 (Mar 1, 2016)

Ya probaste el transformador haciendo una Prueba dinámica, alimentas con 12Vac en el primario y tendrás cercano a los 200Vac, ya que la relación de transformación es de aproximadamente 20 veces más en uno de los devanados del secundario, la mayoría de los multimetros pueden medir ese voltaje en el secundario.
Para hacer eso puedes utilizar cualquier transformador pequeño que tengas guardado, que lo alimentes en el primario y te de un voltaje de secundario los 12Vac, que seria el que necesitas para alimentar el primario del transformador de microondas.
Saludos


----------



## leonardolopezg (Mar 2, 2016)

andresmillan01 dijo:


> Ya probaste el transformador haciendo una Prueba dinámica, alimentas con 12Vac en el primario y tendrás cercano a los 200Vac...



Obvié esa prueba pues los problemas solo aparecen con los componentes defectuosos conectados... gracias por la observación


----------

